# What scans to expect for twins



## Hippo (Jan 9, 2005)

I am 10 weeks pregnant and expecting twins.  I have been told that the next scan I will have will be a nucal scan and it won't be for another 3 weeks.  Like most expectant Mums I am desperate to know if both babies are OK and wondered if I could have a scan any sooner.  Please advise.

Many Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Unless there is a specific reason for an early scan, i.e. bleeding or pain, most hospitals will not give you an early scan.  They like to wait until 12 weeks to see that al the limbs and movements have developed properly.

Try and hang on in there!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hippo,

Think yourself lucky you are getting a scan at 13 weeks.  Where i am based the first scan is 18-20 weeks!!  That includes twin pregnancies and many women dont find out until then either  

Good luck

Jan


----------

